# Back Rest Cushion



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

After losing my cushion off my backrest I got from Cabelas I made a new one. 

I cut a scrap piece of plywood to the shape, drilled it out some holes for 1/4" bolts, put the bolts through the holes and wrapped it all in some 2" foam and fake leather stuff. I think it turned out pre good but let me know what you guys think.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

looks good. would fool me on the trail if i didnt know u made it


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

thank man. not bad for $15


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good to me


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice job. My HL backrest did the same thing a couple years ago, I used a piece of marine plywood, reused the original foam, and used some vinyl from walmart to wrap it up.... It's still holding strong and looks just as good as the day I did it. Hopefully you have the same experience with yours.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

